# 4K Streaming



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am getting a new 4K tv delivered today. What apps are allowing 4K streaming? Has the Amazon app been updated for it or is that still TBDL? On Netflix how do you find the 4K shows. I know I have to upgrade my membership first but then what? What about VUDU?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Use the Apps that come built into your TV for best results.
On Netflix just type 4k or uhd into the search bar.
On Amazon scroll down in the featured section until you see a line of uhd tv shows or uhd movies. Try an Amazon show called The Grand Tour.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

To answer your question.. It is just netflix and youtube still... Vudu is actually a PITA and has a very limited set of devices it supports UHD on


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It's actually Netflix and YouTube. When it works right TiVo is my favorite device for viewing Netflix since it outputs Netflix's predominantly 24p content as a 24Hz signal (true for VUDU, Amazon, Hulu, YouTube, HBO Go and Plex).

4K VUDU was available on TiVo Bolt for about a week (after I noticed it, it may have started sooner) and then went away. I thought that it might mean it was coming to TiVo soon but that was months back.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Such a shame that a $100 Roku has so many more 4k streaming options than my $500 "Unified Entertainment System"....:confounded:


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

zubinh said:


> Such a shame that a $100 Roku has so many more 4k streaming options than my $500 "Unified Entertainment System"....:confounded:


Yes and no and a lot of that is not tivos fault. Case in point is vudu. There deal with Vizio cut them out of a lot of uhd streaming until recently Even the Xbox one s which only had Netflix and YouTube until I believe just getting Amazon. Even the PS4 pro doesn't have Amazon uhd yet


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I thank all of you for your responses. I have my new TV setup and I am finding I prefer both the Netflix and Amazon apps on the Smart TV over the Tivo. I am starting to question why I keep paying Tivo every month and getting less and less in return. Among other things I have guide data problems with NBC, apps that are poorly implemented, one pass streaming inconsistency..etc. I have been with Tivo since 2000 and feel like they are going downhill.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Yea I have found the Apps on the Tivo have hung my mini more than once and I have had to reboot it. I have been using my Roku more lately because of that.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

dhoward said:


> I thank all of you for your responses. I have my new TV setup and I am finding I prefer both the Netflix and Amazon apps on the Smart TV over the Tivo. I am starting to question why I keep paying Tivo every month and getting less and less in return. Among other things I have guide data problems with NBC, apps that are poorly implemented, one pass streaming inconsistency..etc. I have been with Tivo since 2000 and feel like they are going downhill.


Well I still use my tivo as a DVR (imagine that!) and I'm still saving money over renting a unit from my cable company.
Now if you are not using cable or SAT for video services and bought a tivo just for streaming, another device like a roku is much more cost effective becasue that is what it was originally designed for.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> Well I still use my tivo as a DVR (imagine that!) and I'm still saving money over renting a unit from my cable company.
> Now if you are not using cable or SAT for video services and bought a tivo just for streaming, another device like a roku is much more cost effective becasue that is what it was originally designed for.


No, I use mine also for normal network recording. But, I am paying a monthly for features that are beyond that. What good is it if the guide is inaccurate or one cannot get a season pass to work for streaming or apps that are halfed baked. I don't see any discounts for features that TiVo uses to entice someone to buy a box. I have been with them since 2000 have three units and two minis but I just want to get the features they claim I already have.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

dhoward said:


> ...I am finding I prefer both the Netflix and Amazon apps on the Smart TV over the Tivo.


I prefer TiVo for Netflix, Hulu, HDX VUDU, HBO Go and Plex over my other devices' and smart TV's apps because TiVo will output a 24Hz signal for their predominantly 24p content. I have my Roku Premiere+ running in "HDMI 1.4 mode" and get 24Hz output of UHD VUDU and Amazon (at all resolutions) so I prefer it for those. The TiVo Plex client cannot pass thru DTS, converting it to stereo, so I use my Roku for titles with DTS audio (also the Roku Plex client is more feature-full than TiVo's but 24Hz trumps that). It's a shame that I can't find one device which will do everything well .


----------



## Abextra (Jul 6, 2013)

dhoward said:


> I am getting a new 4K tv delivered today. What apps are allowing 4K streaming? Has the Amazon app been updated for it or is that still TBDL? On Netflix how do you find the 4K shows. I know I have to upgrade my membership first but then what? What about VUDU?


I'm trying to set up mine now and its stuck on the WIFI password. Its been entered in and is correct but there is no prompt from this point to follow. On the phone with Tech and they had me reboot the 4K unit and reload the password and I'm right back to the same place. No prompt to proceed and not written instructions. 47 minutes and still in TiVo tech limbo


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We just ordered a Tivo Bolt yesterday. We have had our 4K TV for about a year. But we stream through Roku Ultra 4K even though the apps are on our Vizio Smart TV. But for me I will just use the Tivo Bolt to stream. I don't use the Roku now husband does with the remote. I would like to just use Tivo and it's remote and plus easier to get back to shows and now switching inputs. Hopefully apps built into the Bolt are better now since I am seeing post from 2016. We bought our Roamio in 2013 and since we now have a 4K TV decided on the Bolt cause we got a good deal on the DVR and Lifetime. Not sure how much better the edge is or if it was worth it for us to upgrade but I wanted to cause we have a 4K TV and I don't know how well it works or how many people use the voice.


----------

